# What did Santa bring you for Christmas?



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 25, 2014)

I got some slippers and a belt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 25, 2014)

Hookers bacon and blow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 25, 2014)

Um, well, I haven't been a good girl.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 25, 2014)

But, a co-worker surprised me yesterday with a 30 oz Yeti tumbler!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II.aspx

Among other things.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2014)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Um, well, I haven't been a good girl.


Go on...tell us more


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2014)

I got an new wireless router


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II.aspx
> 
> Among other things.


Wanna trade??


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2014)

I got what I was hoping for: good flying weather to get the family to Grandma's house by air instead of on the ground.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 25, 2014)

60 books from my To-Read list...good haul this year.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 25, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II.aspx
> ...


No thanks I got slippers too.


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2014)

I got some new camping gear. Can't wait to get out to mountains.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Hookers bacon and blow


Check that. A whole lot of fucking drama over when dinner was served. Holy FUCKING shit. Where's the Tylenol!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hookers bacon and blow
> ...


Lol... we made a homemade pizza at 4 pm


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2014)

We're making meatloaf. No relatives no traveling no hassle.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 25, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> We're making meatloaf. No relatives no traveling no hassle.


Ditto on all but meatloaf. Made oyster chowder here.


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2014)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > We're making meatloaf. No relatives no traveling no hassle.
> ...


Meatloaf is like having mom without her being here.


----------



## frazil (Dec 25, 2014)

I got earrings and a book on homesteading.

There was a moment this afternoon when bs was about to break out over the Dinner Time, but it was averted and we had an amazing leg of lamb and roasted vegetables and delicious wine.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 25, 2014)

Waiting on the old lady to get home from work so I can open mine!


----------



## willsee (Dec 26, 2014)

Shop Vac, Ipod Shuffle, Aeropress, clothes, money


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 26, 2014)

slippers, necklace, movies


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 26, 2014)

New ski helmet, ski goggles, bike jersey from US Pro Challenge, clothes


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is a reason stores offer gift receipts...take them up on the offer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy, LOTR trilogy extended edition on Blu-ray, and a Dewalt drill set. Good haul.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II.aspx
> 
> Among other things.


Didn't know you played. Hopefully something along these lines. 1:05 is the sweet spot...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWw55XhTehg


----------



## Supe (Dec 26, 2014)

A gun mug, a shotgun toilet plunger, Ohio State zip-up hoodie, and a greyhound statue.


----------



## P-E (Dec 26, 2014)

Supe said:


> A gun mug, a shotgun toilet plunger, Ohio State zip-up hoodie, and a greyhound statue.


Not sure what you are going to do with the greyhound statue, but you seem all set to hold up an outhouse.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> A gun mug, a shotgun toilet plunger, Ohio State zip-up hoodie, and a greyhound statue.


What's up with the Ohio State hoodie? Did you lose a bet?


----------



## Supe (Dec 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > A gun mug, a shotgun toilet plunger, Ohio State zip-up hoodie, and a greyhound statue.
> ...




Yeah, I bet they wouldn't be this awesome when Miller got hurt, turns out I was wrong.


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>


whoa! That was my exit!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II.aspx
> ...



Poorly at best. It was not one of the 5 I learned young.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Bad DK...bad DK

I got nothing.

.


----------



## KevinA (Dec 29, 2014)

Among other things my GF got for me- a bottle of Makers Mark 46 and the latest Penthouse...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Bad DK...bad DK
> 
> I got nothing.
> 
> .


a nice vacation bill counts...doesn't it?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 29, 2014)

I actually got:

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)

And

PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Cards VCGGTX750T2XPB

To upgrade my tower!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Did you get those cute pink shoes?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 30, 2014)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


No  but he got me these ones made out of memory foam so they are like walking on beds... pretty naive regardless lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2014)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I actually got:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)
> 
> ...


Not too shabby. The Ti line of cards can really push the frame rates. Not too keen on PNY though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > I actually got:
> ...


Thanks!!!! Yeah, I was lagging bad in big group events on WoW (southshore vs tarren mill), and graphic settings had to be turned down for the game which sux.


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Katiebug (Dec 31, 2014)

Absurdly expensive stainless steel interchangeable knitting needles, gift cards, and cash. All in all, a win-win.

Mr. Bug and I got a joint gift of new silverware from my parents.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


>


Do you like those so far?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


>


that's a little too attached to bike. I would fall over and my hands would be stuck


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

I love them! The ride in this morning, in -17F windchill, was so much better than with gloves. I had on a light pair of gloves under these and was good to go.

I'd hazard two things about the "attached" comment:

1. If you can't get your hands out of these quickly, you probably couldn't get your hands off quickly before. They are really easy to get in and out of and there's lots of internal room to brake and shift.

2. One of the worst things you can do in a fall is try to brace yourself. Better to have your hands stuck than breaking your collarbone.


----------



## mevans154 (Dec 31, 2014)

A "Fitbit Charge" from my in-laws... Are they trying to tell me something??

Actually pretty cool!!!!


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

How do you like it so far? I have the Flex ( I won it this summer) and I'm surprised at how compelling it's been.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2014)

This. I got one for Christmas too. I've found that I strive to make all of my marks


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a Fitbit "One."

I love it as well!


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


>


What a coincidence I got bar mits too.


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

Hmm...mine don't double as handjob warmers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


> Hmm...mine don't double as handjob warmers.


Then you're doing it wrong


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...mine don't double as handjob warmers.
> ...




icy hot works to get him jumping.... just saying....


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2015)

A little late, but I bought this with some greenbacks Santa left. Para Ordnance PXT 14-45 limited 1911 double stack. I've been wanting one bad for a couple years and drooling over this one for 3 months.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2015)

My in-laws got me this:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/11f0/


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2015)

goodal said:


> A little late, but I bought this with some greenbacks Santa left. Para Ordnance PXT 14-45 limited 1911 double stack. I've been wanting one bad for a couple years and drooling over this one for 3 months.




Nice. I love my PO. My Carry 45 is the best CCW piece I've ever owned. Accurate, well built, and will eat virtually anything you feed it, even if you stagger rounds in the clip.


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2015)

Weeeellllll, I actually had feed problems with the first mag I shot through it. I had a box of Winchester FMJ 230gr and it misfed twice in 8 rounds. I've read that it may be picky, so I'm just gonna have to find what it likes. I dont think I would use this as a CCW. Its huge compared to the LC9 or 380 I'm used to packin araound


----------

